# de l'utilité de la ram sur l'ibook.



## volabelle (3 Juin 2005)

voila je vous explik un peu mon cas je suis un nouveau switcher mais un mac de coeur depuis longtemps, j'ai un ibook g4 1,2ghz avec 256mo et je me demande si mettre plus de ram va vraiment faire "s'envoler" mon ibook, je sors d'un montage intensif sur imovie (je vous jure qu'il était intensif, je suis en école de cinéma donc je connais un peu le montage...) avec utilisation des effets etc... et le pauvre j'ai mis mon ibook au boulot réellement depuis que je l'ai (les ventilo se sont réellement mis en marche, je les avais jamais entendu avant   ). Je voudrais donc savoir si les traitements des effet irons plus vite, si le finder ira plus vite, etc, bref si je passe a 512mo vais-je vraiment sentir la différence? je suis étudiant et mon budget est serré d'ou ma question!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

mais directement une barette de 512 Mo en plus dedans, voir meme 1Go puisque t'es en ecole de cine (et si t'en a lmes moyens)...  tu vas le sentir, je te le garanti...

(oubli la barette de 256Mo en plus, vu ce que tu fais, passes directement a 768Mo  )


----------



## volabelle (3 Juin 2005)

non mais c'est le portable de ma petite amie, moi j'attend d'avoir assez pour un powerbook, donc c'est pour savoir si a 512 on sen déjà la différence ou si ca change pas grand chose, elle s'en sert pour powerpoint ou word, donc ya pas de problème, c'est moi qui le fait fonctionner un peu plus...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

ba la, ché po, je pense pas que ca amelioré de bcp en tout cas... essaye de choper les bench pr voir...


----------



## brome (3 Juin 2005)

Oui, de 256 à 512 Mo on sent la différence à l'utilisation, même en utilisation peu intensive.

Au quotidien, ça se sent surtout au niveau de l'interface utilisateur : tu peux ouvrir plus d'applis sans que ça rame quand tu passes d'une appli à une autre.

De même, pour une utilisation intensive, genre un gros traitement dans iMovie ou Photoshop, avoir de la mémoire permet d'éviter de nombreux accès disque, et donc d'accélérer le traitement d'autant.

En cherchant bien, ici ou ailleurs sur le net, tu devrais trouver des résultats de benchs qui t'en diront plus de manière objective.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Oui, de



on sent que t'etais parti pour dire un truc interessant, puis t'as été cassé dans ton élan la.... remotives toi...  

edit : non, ba j'ai rien dit...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> non mais c'est le portable de ma petite amie, moi j'attend d'avoir assez pour un powerbook, donc c'est pour savoir si a 512 on sen déjà la différence ou si ca change pas grand chose, elle s'en sert pour powerpoint ou word, donc ya pas de problème, c'est moi qui le fait fonctionner un peu plus...




pour te donner une idée, sur le Tigre Safari tourne pas tres loin des 100Mo de Ram sur mon iBook...
et environ 100 de plus pour le reste du systeme....
pour peu que tu ouvre word, tu es au dessus de tes capacite, franchement, les 512 sont une necessité sur un iBook.....

j'en suis a 640Mo est je suis souvent juste meme en ne faisant que de la bureautique....


----------



## brome (3 Juin 2005)

Merci de ta confiance pour le truc intéressant.  
Voilà, c'est réparé.

Pour la petite histoire, J'avais commencé à taper mon précédent message en clavier QWERTZ sur mon powerbook, et j'ai voulu passer en configuration de clavier Dvorak avant de continuer. J'ai donc, par réflexe, tapé la combinaison de touches CTRL+ALT+Espace qui, sur mon mac mini, fais passer le clavier d'AZERTY à Dvorak et vice-versa. Seulement, cette combinaison n'était pas paramétrée comme telle sur mon powerbook et rien ne s'est passé. J'ai donc lâché l'affaire et continuer à taper en QWERTZ.
Seulement, à ma grande surprise, tout ce que j'avais tapé après mon CTRL+ALT+Espace n'apparaissait pas dans le message final. J'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a 640Mo est je suis souvent juste meme en ne faisant que de la bureautique....




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

pendant k'on y est... c'est quoi la difference entre memoire réelle, et memoire virtuelle ?  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> pendant k'on y est... c'est quoi la difference entre memoire réelle, et memoire virtuelle ?  :rose:



'tain, j'ai ecrit un truc la dessus dans un fil....je cherche....

oups, je croyais que tu parlais des memoires utilisées,libre ...etc...

la memoire reelle, ce sont tes barrettes, la memoire virtuelle, c'est la memoire disque occupée par ton systeme pour assurer un manque de memoire reelle....c'est le principe des swap....
c'est dans ce cas, le disque qui sert de tampon et le systeme qui ecrit dessus pour palier a un manque de Ram...
(si tu Swappes tu le vois a cause de la creation de fichier swapfile , tu fais "aller a" dans le finder (shift+pomme+G et tu tapppes: /var/vm et si tu as plus de 5/6 fichier swap, il est temps de rajouter de la ram...encore que ces fichier (sauf le 0) ce suppriment au redemarrage.... )


en fait, je croyais que tu parlais de ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'ai ecrit un truc la dessus dans un fil....je cherche....
> 
> oups, je croyais que tu parlais des memoires utilisées,libre ...etc...
> 
> ...




ba ca m'interesse aussi, merci


----------



## meldon (3 Juin 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> non mais c'est le portable de ma petite amie, moi j'attend d'avoir assez pour un powerbook, donc c'est pour savoir si a 512 on sen déjà la différence ou si ca change pas grand chose, elle s'en sert pour powerpoint ou word, donc ya pas de problème, c'est moi qui le fait fonctionner un peu plus...



Tu achètes une sodimm 512 333 que tu montes dans l'ibook et quand tu auras ton powerbook, ça te permettra de passer à 1Go pendant que ta copine récupera l'ibook tel qu'elle l'a toujours connu. C'est pas une bonne option ça?


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tu achètes une sodimm 512 333 que tu montes dans l'ibook et quand tu auras ton powerbook, ça te permettra de passer à 1Go pendant que ta copine récupera l'ibook tel qu'elle l'a toujours connu. C'est pas une bonne option ça?


Tout à fait, tu prends de la DDR so-dimm pc2700 200 pims. Hop, 1Go à 127 euros  sur http://www.digitalplanet.de/shop.html


----------



## volabelle (3 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tu achètes une sodimm 512 333 que tu montes dans l'ibook et quand tu auras ton powerbook, ça te permettra de passer à 1Go pendant que ta copine récupera l'ibook tel qu'elle l'a toujours connu. C'est pas une bonne option ça?



j'aime bien cette option meldon, 

merci pour vos réponses, ça fait plaisir!!!!    

par contre j'ai un peu peur des barrettes pas chère...

et les barrette powerbook et ibook c'est les meme?


----------



## cyberyoyo (3 Juin 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien cette option meldon,
> 
> merci pour vos réponses, ça fait plaisir!!!!
> 
> ...




L'option proposé me parait excellente   

Sur mon Ibook, j'ai une barette de 512 Mo en PC2700 prévu pour PWB et c'est sans soucis.

Vas y, fonce !!! :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> L'option proposé me parait excellente
> 
> Sur mon Ibook, j'ai une barette de 512 Mo en PC2700 prévu pour PWB et c'est sans soucis.
> 
> Vas y, fonce !!! :rateau:


Pareil en 1Go


----------



## meldon (3 Juin 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'ai un peu peur des barrettes pas chère...



Tu peux trouver des corsair, des kingston ou des danelec pas chères sur la rue montgallet (si tu es à Paris oeuf corse). Les corsair sont garantis à vie, les danelec 10 ans et elles posent vraiment TRES rarement des problèmes. 



			
				volabelle a dit:
			
		

> et les barrette powerbook et ibook c'est les meme?



L'ibook se satisfait de PC2100, le Powerbook utilise des PC2700. Si tu achètes de la 2700, cela marchera très bien dans l'ibook (qui peut le plus peut le moins).

Voilà.


----------



## volabelle (3 Juin 2005)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponse, je suis sur paname donc je cours en acheter demain et je vous ferai part de mes réactions (si ça vous intéresse...     ) .
merci encore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quik (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ibook superdrive G4 1,42 GHZ avec 512 mo de Ram et je trouve avec idvd que c'est lent, combien je peux mettre dessus et quelle modèle de ram achetée? 

Merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

quik a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un ibook superdrive G4 1,42 GHZ avec 512 mo de Ram et je trouve avec idvd que c'est lent, combien je peux mettre dessus et quelle modèle de ram achetée?
> 
> Merci



tu peux lui administrer jusqu'a 1,512 Go, si tes 512 sont en une seule barrette, 
si il s'agit de deux barrettes de 256 (voir dans Application/utilitaires/information systeme rubrique memoire...) tu peux monter jusqu'a 1,256....
c'est a dire que tu peux lui ajouter une barrette d'un Giga maximum..
mais deja une barrette de 512 si tu as un seule barrette de 512, c'est bien....

quel modele.....?.....le top, les Dan-elec....sinon, les MacWay sont pas mal est pas tres chere....
va faire un tour sur leur site....


----------



## PatriceGendreau (23 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un PB12" 1,5 GHz 512Mo de vive
Pour augmenter sensiblement il me faut ajouter une barette 1Go (et jeter la 256 Mo de la bank2...)
Ce qui me fait en fait une augmentation de 756Mo
(passage de 512 à 1256Mo moins les arrondis (1024->1000))

Cela se fait il sentir ?

Je travaille beaucoup en bureautique et tite mise en page

DevonThink Pro + Pages + PhotoShop Elements 3
(tout en écoutant de la musique en iTunes)
Pas de montage vidéo
Mais je switche sans cesse d'un fichier à un autre pour faire des citations (euh ou des copier coller) de documents vers mes cours, mes publications (je suis médecin psychothérapeute)

Alors ca vaut le coup ? (coût ? et > 500¤ sur AppleStore et environ 200¤ ailleurs...)
PS DevonThink Pro est très au point pour ceux qui bossent partout (TGV et WeekEnds... zapper les papiers) Un jour je vous ferai une petite critique de ce logiciel


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

PatriceGendreau a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca vaut le coup ? (coût ? et > 500¤ sur AppleStore et environ 200¤ ailleurs...)



ben, si tu as 200¤ a mettre la dedans, sa vaut le coup, tu vas voir le changement, le jour et la nuit...surtout sur Toshop, encore que l'element ne soit pas aussi gourmand que le vrai....
par contre oublie l'apple store, c'est hors de prix.......  
sinon, tu passe de 256 sur l'amovible a 512....mais ça te coute 80¤ et tu ne gagnes que 256 Mo....
donc ta solution me semble la plus interessant...
mais attention.....ça va aller tres tres vite...


----------



## billy_boolean (28 Septembre 2005)

Vous utilisez quelle marque de Ram ?

J'ai trouvé une marque allemande, MDT, qui serait certifiée par Apple et pas très chere en plus.
Mais c'est la marque qui est cetifiée pas le modèle, donc j'ai un peu peur de me retrouver avec une barrette qui me servirait a rien...

merci


----------



## vincmyl (28 Septembre 2005)

768 mo de RAM en plus c'est toujours bon à prendre et tu verras la différence


----------



## Tox (28 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> Vous utilisez quelle marque de Ram ?



Sur mon iBook et maitenant sur un portable Toshiba, les barrettes génériques Kingston, dont le prix est intéressant (en tout cas en Suisse).

Référence : kvr333x64sc25 en 128, 256, 512 et 1024 MB.

Il s'agit de barrettes SODIMM 200 pin, PC2700, cl2.5 => compatible PC2100.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> Vous utilisez quelle marque de Ram ?
> 
> J'ai trouvé une marque allemande, MDT, qui serait certifiée par Apple et pas très chere en plus.
> Mais c'est la marque qui est cetifiée pas le modèle, donc j'ai un peu peur de me retrouver avec une barrette qui me servirait a rien...
> ...



sur l'iBook...?
de la Dan-elec....en Pc2700...peut importe le modele du moment que c'est du SODIMM 200
voila....un bon choix...


----------

